# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2013



## PCGH_Marco (21. Dezember 2012)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 02/2013 ist ab   sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. Januar 2013 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware  einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2013 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und    Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier geht es zu den Umfragen:
 *Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2013 haben euch gefallen?* 
 *Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 02**/2013 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Auf den generationsübergreifenden Graka-Test freue ich mich, aber was soll schon wieder die alte Leier über die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs? 
Wir wissen doch alle, dass die Diskussion darüber Bild-Niveau entspricht und der PC als Spieleplattform eigentlich schon (wenn man den "Berichten" Glauben schenkt) schon seit 10 Jahren tot sein sollte...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Es geht um die HW, nicht um Software.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Sorry stimmt, mein Fehler.

Bei der Floskel "Zukunft des Spiele-PCs" fällt bei mir immer automatisch die Klappe. Den Begriff halte ich in dem Hardware-Zusammenhang für äußerst unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Das Special setzt sich unter anderem mit der Frage auseinander, inwiefern SoCs dem PC nützen oder schaden; dazu gibt's Interviews mit Branchenvertretern.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Na endlich greift ihr mal einwenig in Richtung Linux.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Stichwort Wasser-Kombikühler: Ich nehme an, dass ihr den Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid getestet habt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auf eurem Teststand eine Kompaktwasserkühlung auf eine aktuellen Pixelbeschleiniger aus dem High-End Lager schnallen würdet.

Ich weiß, es gibt mit dem Prolimatech MK-26, EKL Alpenföhn Peter und ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme in jeder Hinsicht ausreichend leistungsfähige Kühler. In einem Mini-ITX Gehäuse hat man nur die Wahl zwischen einem 
Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid und einer richtigen Wasserkühlung. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass in Gehäusen mit zwei PCI-Slots die Temperaturen alles andere als gut sind.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr einen Test der Corsair H60/H80 zusammen mit einem Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter durchführen und Online oder im Heft veröffentlichen würdet.

Zwei Artikel mit Video zur Anregung findet ihr hier: Artikel 1, Artikel 2. Gerade die Variante mit Kabelbindern ist einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Schade wegen fehlender Spielevollversion aber gut ist das die 2012er Ausgaben als PDF mitgeliefert werden.
Zwar werde ich meine Hefte noch etwas sammeln (bis der Zeitschriftenbehälter für die PCGH voll ist, dann wird aussortiert) aber immer toll die PDFs noch zu haben um was nachschlagen zu können .


----------



## PhilSe (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Gibt's denn irgend nen Suchprogramm für die ganzen PCGH's als PDF? Das man gezielt Artikel rauspicken kann?


----------



## BikeRider (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Bin mal gespannt ob das Heft pünktlich im Briefkasten liegen wird.


----------



## FraSiWa (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
> Bin mal gespannt ob das Heft pünktlich im Briefkasten liegen wird.


 
Geht mir genauso. Ich werde allerdings wohl nie verstehen, warum das Dezemberheft als Nr. 1 des nächsten Jahres deklariert wird, womit ja auch alle anderen Nummern verrutschen - das sorgt doch bloß für Verwirrung. Oder soll das sugerrieren, man hätte bereits das Heft des nächsten Monats?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Die Dezember Ausgabe trägt die Nummer 1, weil sie im Januar des neuen Jahres ersetzt wird.


----------



## DaMuffinman (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Freue mich sehr auf den Vergleichstest der 100 Grafikkarten, dann kann ich vielleicht die Leistung meiner alten Grafikkarten einschätzen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
> Bin mal gespannt ob das Heft pünktlich im Briefkasten liegen wird.



Da wir das Heft vor gefühlt 2 Monaten  vollendet haben (faktisch am 18.12.), um die Feiertags-Engpässe zu weiten, sollte das schon etwas werden. 



DaMuffinman schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr auf den Vergleichstest der 100 Grafikkarten, dann kann ich vielleicht die Leistung meiner alten Grafikkarten einschätzen


 
Auf den sind Carsten und ich besonders stolz. Welt- und medienweit einzigartig, versprochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LSSJBroly (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf den sind Carsten und ich besonders stolz. Welt- und medienweit einzigartig, versprochen.


 
Bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffe, den Artikel schon Morgen lesen zu können


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die neue PCGH 02/2013 + DVD

Allerdings muss ich sie mir leider noch im Laden besorgen da das Abo erst ab PCGH 03/2013 gilt .
Vor Weinachten abgeschlossn.

Auf den Grafikchiptest der 100 Grafikkarten freue ich mich auch schon.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## _VFB_ (29. Dezember 2012)

Wow heute schon im Briefkasten. Die muss ich gleich mal lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Feedback bitte nicht vergessen!  

- Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2013 haben euch gefallen?
- Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 02/2013 haben euch gefallen?

Ich mache hier mal zu.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2012)

Also mir gefällt die Ausgabe ganz gut, aber eine Nachfrage hätte ich bzgl. des Grafikkartenkühlertests: 

Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen verwendeten Lüfter sind die Ergebnisse von Peter und MK-26 ja nicht direkt vergleichbar, besonders, was die VRM-Temperatur angeht. Daher meine Frage: Sind die VRM-Temperaturen beim MK-26 auch bei identischen Lüftern und Drehzahlen ähnlich schlechter als beim Peter? Könnte man dem entgegen wirken, indem man die Kühlerchen mit Wärmeleitkleber statt den Pads anbringt und wäre dies gefahrlos möglich? Oder sollte man gar zu alternativen Kühlerchen (z. B. von EKL) oder gleich der Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers greifen?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich eigentlich vorhatte, in absehbarer Zeit den MK-26 einzubauen; angesichts meiner erhofften stabilen Taktraten (1,2/1,75 GHz oder mehr, je nach Temperaturen, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch) befürchte ich aber insbesondere bei den VRMs hohe Temperaturen, welchen ich natürlich bestmöglich entgegenwirken möchte.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Stichwort Wasser-Kombikühler: Ich nehme an, dass ihr den Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid getestet habt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auf eurem Teststand eine Kompaktwasserkühlung auf eine aktuellen Pixelbeschleiniger aus dem High-End Lager schnallen würdet.


Wir testen den Hybrid auf einer HD 7970 GE in einem Define R4.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf den sind Carsten und ich besonders stolz. Welt- und medienweit einzigartig, versprochen.


Zu Recht stolz - jedoch sei erwähnt, dass wir regelmäßig Artikel bringen, die welt- und medienweit einzigartig sind, gerade was große Hardware- oder Spiele-Tests anbelangt. Etwa BF3 im MP, Diablo 3 und WoT sowie GraKa-MÜs mit Dutzenden von Karten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nicht mit identischen Lüftern getestet, aber wenn, dann liegt der MK-26 näher am Peter hinsichtlich der GPU- und VRM-Temperaturen. Die Grundplatte ist fest mit dem eigentlichen Kühlblock der HD 7970 verlötet, ergo keine Chance. Den VRM-Kühler des MK-26 kann man wohl per Wärmeleitkleber anbringen, aber das habe ich nicht probiert (liegt ja bei). Ich würde für eine HD 7970 den Peter präferieren.


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass ihr wieder das Heftarchiv auf die DVD gepackt habt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Gibt's denn irgend nen Suchprogramm für die ganzen PCGH's als PDF? Das man gezielt Artikel rauspicken kann?


 
Du kannst hier nach Artikeln suchen: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Möglichkeiten

Oder du durchsuchst das PDF direkt per Reader. Eine weitere Alternative ist eine Desktop-Suche, da musst du die PDFs aber vorher indexieren lassen.

Marco


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2013)

Arrrrgh... heut' is ja Mittwoch, jetzt hätte ich doch fast die neue Ausgabe verpasst.
Jetzt aber schnell zum tegut, sind nur 5 Minuten.


----------



## Progs-ID (2. Januar 2013)

Ich werde es mir die Tage auch besorgen. Die Themen klingen interessant.


----------



## _VFB_ (3. Januar 2013)

Echt ne klasse Ausgabe  Jetz konnt ich endlich meine alte Gt 220 mit meiner gerade gekauften Hd 7870 vergleichen.  
Den Artikel "Energie-Check" fand ich auch sehr interessant. Aber noch muss ich denn Strom nicht zahlen


----------



## kraehe123 (3. Januar 2013)

Der UEFI-Tuning-Guide für Asus-Boards .... Ja und deshalb kaufe ich die PCGH nicht mehr
es gibt auch noch andere Mainboards nicht nur ASUS .....


----------



## LTB (3. Januar 2013)

kraehe123 schrieb:


> Der UEFI-Tuning-Guide für Asus-Boards .... Ja und deshalb kaufe ich die PCGH nicht mehr
> es gibt auch noch andere Mainboards nicht nur ASUS .....


????
Das ist doch eine Reihe! Diese Ausgabe ist halt ASUS dran, ich meine davor wäre ASrock Thema gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## spockilein (3. Januar 2013)

Also die aktuelle PCGH gehört eindeutig zu den besseren Ausgaben. Und egal ob 70 oder 120 Seiten, es kommt drauf an was draufsteht. Und lieber weniger Seiten mit guten Inhalt als viele mit brauner Masse.
Aber leider hört Ihr manchmal zu früh auf, einen Guten Artikel zu einem Super Artikel zu machen. Beispiel Energieverbrauch. Ein leicht verständlicher und sehr gut geschriebener Beitrag, der mehr sagt als eine Watt-Zahl in den Wertungstabellen. Und gerade wegen der immer stärker steigenden Energiepreise, überlegen immer mehr gamer, auf ein Notebook umzusteigen. Aber ist das wirklich Sinnvoll?
Nehmt doch mal euer Topmodell vom PCGH Notebook und ein der Hardware entsprechend schnelles Desktop-System (Zur Not selbst Zusammengebaut). Und nun vergleicht die Beiden mal z.B. an Tempo und Stromverbrauch. Natürlich ink. Monitor.
Ich erwische mich selbst immer wieder selbst dabei, das ich mit meinen Notebook spiele (i3 und 260GTX) und den PC auslasse. Für WOW, Skyrim und Co reicht die Leistung.
Vielleicht mal ein Tip für eine der nächsten Ausgaben.


----------



## Somik (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zur Ausgabe 10/2012. Dies gehört nicht hierher, ich weis, mir fehlt jedoch echt der Überblick wo ich diese Frage sonst stellen sollte, da ich eine Antwort brauche.  Nach langen Jahren des Abos muß ich jetzt erstmalig nachhaken, darum neu hier.

Es geht um den Artikel 15 x Z77 Boards. Habe mir das Asus Maximus V Formula MB gekauft, da es unter den Asus Boards lt. Test  jenes mit dem geringsten Stromverbrauch ist. MSI wollte ich wegen der miesen Lüftersteuerung nicht. Der Leerlaufverbrauch wird mit 60 Watt angegeben. Nachdem mein System nun zusammengebaut ist, bin ich erschreckt. Standby werden 86 Watt verbraucht. Dies ist mir zuviel, da der Rechner 24/7 läuft.
Mit dem Lastverbrauch hab ich mich noch nicht genaur beschäftigt. Braucht obenrum inetwa dasselbe mehr was unten fehlt


Maximus Formula V Board
i7 3770k
2 x 8 GB DDR 3 2133 auf 1600 laufend
1x SSD
Asus GTX660 ti Direct CuII Top
Netzteil einige Jahr alt, jedoch 80plus

Kann mir jemand helfen, zu eruieren wo da er Saft hinläuft? Ich liege fast 50% über dem Testverbrauch. 
gemessen mit einem Standargerät aus dem Bauhaus

Herzlichen Dank

EDIT: Der Bildschirm hängt an einer anderen Dose.
Wo wäre der passende Platz für dieses Thema?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2013)

Names des Netzteils, Wattzahl? Daran kanns schon allein liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2013)

Die Effizienz des Netzteils wird wohl kaum derart mies sein, dass +50 Prozent mehr Watt anliegen ... hoffe ich 

Hast du alle Stromsparmodi der CPU an und keine Last?


----------



## Kaffee Mann (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo 
jetzt fällt es mir auf, meine Abo-Ausgabe ist noch gar nicht da, ich wusste die ganze Zeit etwas nicht stimmt. 
Der Post gebe ich heute noch eine Chance.


----------



## Standeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

Den Test der 100 Grafikchips finde ich kurz gesagt GEIL!!  So gut wie alle wichtigen Chips vertreten und sehr gut vergleichbar.

Was mir aber als einzigstes fehlt ist ein paar aktuelle iGPU´s, wäre für mich zumindest spannend gewesen wie schnell eine HD4000 von Intel im Vergleich mit einer meiner alten Karten ist. In eurem Testsystem habt ihr die ja eh schon drin.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich war einer der ca. 500 glücklichen, die eine heraustrennbare DVD Hülle hatten. Mit dieser "Technik" bin ich absolut zufrieden  

Der Rest des Heftes war auch im Großen und Ganzen sehr gut. Das Thema über die "100 Grafikchips" fand ich klasse. Hätte mir nur etwas mehr Spieletests davon gewünscht, oder zumindest mit einem anderen Hardwareunterbau.


----------



## Frost (4. Januar 2013)

Zu 02 2013:  Gute Ausgabe. Hab mich schon lang nich mehr so sehr von PCGH gefesselt gefühlt. Insbesondere Zukunft von PC und WoT Artikel haben sehr gefallen.  
Danke auch für Testbericht des ASUS G75VX. Hier wäre ein Vergleich noch ganz nett gewesen (der  Vergleich von Notebooks fehlt auch schon seit längerer Zeit im Einkaufsführer).  
Gibt es da einen Grund, aus dem Ihr mobile Geräte nicht mehr so viel beachtet?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*



Standeck schrieb:


> Den Test der 100 Grafikchips finde ich kurz gesagt GEIL!!  So gut wie alle wichtigen Chips vertreten und sehr gut vergleichbar.
> 
> Was mir aber als einzigstes fehlt ist ein paar aktuelle iGPU´s, wäre für mich zumindest spannend gewesen wie schnell eine HD4000 von Intel im Vergleich mit einer meiner alten Karten ist. In eurem Testsystem habt ihr die ja eh schon drin.


 
Integrierte GPUs gegen alte und neue Grafikkarten kommt in der 03/2013. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2013)

Super! Das wird ein ziemlich genaues Bild von der Leistungsfähigkeit aktueller iGPUs (vielleicht mit einem vorsichtigen Glaskugelblick auf Haswell?) vermitteln. Bin mal gespannt, wo die sich im Testfeld einsortieren.


----------



## Somik (5. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Effizienz des Netzteils wird wohl kaum derart mies sein, dass +50 Prozent mehr Watt anliegen ... hoffe ich
> 
> Hast du alle Stromsparmodi der CPU an und keine Last?


 
Keine Last. Das Netzteil ist alt aber 80Plus

Wieviel Strom verbraucht RAM?? Im Test wurde ja mit 4GB gemessen. Ich hab 16 drin??

Stromsparmodi hab ich keine geändert. Das Board regelt die cpu autom. runter. Im Test steht nicht, ob das Bios der Boards geändert wurde- Wär´s nicht PCGH würd ich an Testfehler glauben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2013)

RAM benötigt idR nur zwei drei Watt pro Riegel.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich fand das Heft auch wieder sehr interessant und die Grafikkartengegenüberstellung ist ja eeepisch 

Habe noch eine Frage, zu einem Satz: Seite 66 (Prozessoren..Die Zukunft der Spiele PC) , oberer Absatz:
".....Das Portfolio beeinhaltet  dafür sehr viele Modelle mit einer TDP von.....Das ist in *erster Linie dem schnelleren CPU Teil* und nur *teilweise der flotteren IGpu* geschuldet. 

Verstehe ich /lese ich das richtig, das ihr glaubt, das für die TDP Erhöhung  (77 auf z.B 84 W) v.a. die CPU Performance Verantwortlich ist ?
Träume gerade von meinem baldigen Haswell System und bin gerade im "Ich will alles über die Performance-Wissen-wollen-Modus"...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2013)

Somik schrieb:


> HDer Leerlaufverbrauch wird mit 60 Watt angegeben. Nachdem mein System nun zusammengebaut ist, bin ich erschreckt. Standby werden 86 Watt verbraucht. Dies ist mir zuviel, da der Rechner 24/7 läuft.
> Mit dem Lastverbrauch hab ich mich noch nicht genaur beschäftigt. Braucht obenrum inetwa dasselbe mehr was unten fehlt
> Kann mir jemand helfen, zu eruieren wo da er Saft hinläuft? Ich liege fast 50% über dem Testverbrauch.
> gemessen mit einem Standargerät aus dem Bauhaus


Ein paar Ideen:
Mehrere Bildschirme dran? Das verhindert manchmal den besten Stromsparmodus. Oder vielleicht nebenbei noch einen Browser mit Youtube offen? Flash-Videos kosten auch. Ein paar Watt sind sicherlich auch einfach typische Schwankung.



Somik schrieb:


> Wo wäre der passende Platz für dieses Thema?


 
Der wäre hier gewesen:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/235073-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-10-2012-a.html?highlight=10%2F2012
Aber nun ist's zu spät.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Vergleich Dateisysteme ab Seite 112.
Wieso ratet ihr von exFat ab?
Das ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Weil es exotisch ist?  Das Dateisystem ist von 2006. Exotisch ist es daher nicht mehr und es wird sowohl von Windows als auch von Mac unterstützt.
Und wieso wird es früher oder später zu Problem kommen, weil das Medium nicht mehr gelesen werden kann?
Dazu hätte ich doch mal eine seriöse Quelle.

Ich persönlich nutze seit 2006 (oder 2007? Ist schon etwas her) exFat für externe Festplatten und auch für Sticks größer als 4GB.
Und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.

Wieso also sollte ich meine externe HDD mit NTFS formatieren (was ein paar Hundert MB kostet) anstatt mit exFat?
Weil ich Dateirechte vergeben will? Mache ich nicht.
Weil ich es an Windows 98 Rechnern lesen will? Wer macht das noch?
Weil ich Angst um meine Daten habe? Ich habe keine Angst um meine Daten, nur wenn die Festplatte kaputt geht, aber das hat mit dem Dateisystem nichts zu tun.


----------



## Glen (6. Januar 2013)

Wieso gibts derzeit keine PCGH ohne DVD? Gibts da Lieferschwierigkeiten? Keine Tanke weit und breit hat eine.

Noch ein Feedback welches mir wirklich SEHR wichtig ist: 
Ich finde es s***** das keine Seitenzahlen mehr auf dem Cover sind. Ich habe keine Lust jedes mal erst ins Inhaltsverzeichnis zu gehen um einen Artikel zu lesen der groß auf dem Cover ist. Das ist sowas von nervig. 

Grüße


----------



## KarsonNow (6. Januar 2013)

Gute Ausgabe, hat mir gefallen - vor allem 100 Grafikkarten/GPUs Vergleich.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat war der 5GHz Router-Test (war dies eigentlich ein Test?).
Der Artikel ist eindeutig zu klein geraten und demzufolge fehlen wichtige Informationen bezüglich Ausstattungsmermalen. 

Eine ausführlichere Tabelle wäre ggf. von Nöten.
Was bedeutet "Das Gerät deck alle Funktionen ab und..."?

Besitze zufalligereweise den TP Link WDR4300 seit paar Tagen...weil mir der FritzBox (andere Modell) den Dienst quittiert hat.

WDR 4300 hat eben nicht ein sondern zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, Hardware NAT...beherrscht ebenfalls smartes IP-QoS (bei NetGear nennt man dies Smart-QoS)...ebenfalls SambaPPTP/L2PT/FTP Server, Mediaserver, Printserver, WPS, WDS-Bridge...uvm.

Was bedeutet auch im Bewertung "Umständliche Konfiguration"? 
Mir fällt nur auf - englische Menüführung ( (ausführliche Einstellungs-Hilfe-Texte ebenfalls auf englisch)
- bei manchen Einstellungen wird Router rebootet und man muss ne Weile vorm Counter (prozentual) warten.

Trotzdem habe ich es geschaft innerhalb von 30min. den Router zu konfigurieren - beide WLAN Netze, elf verschiedene Geräte (drei PCs, zwei Smartphones, drei Konsolen, TV, Tuner, AV-Recvier, BlueRay/Media-Player. Dazu FTP und MediaServer etc..
Im Paket liegt auch ne mini CD bei mit Setup Wizard für User ohne Plan. Habe es meinem 11 jährigen Sohn starten lassen - nach fünf Minuten lief alles (Internet und WLAN Netze), sogar gesichert.
Ah, der Router hat wohl als einzige einen Hardware WiFi aus/an-Schalter.

FritzBox ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gerät, aber man muss auch die Verwendung unter Betracht ziehen und - da viele User nur ein Router brauchen und nicht gleich komplette Telefonzentrale mit VOIP, ADSL Modem und weiteren Extras - hat der TP Link m.M.n die beste P/L-Verhältnis aufm Markt (kostet eben ~1/4 dessen was für FritzBox man zahlen muss) und ist bestens ausgestaltet. 
P/L-Verhältnis wurde auch im Fazit betont.

Mir wäre etwas ausführlichere Test lieber. 

Zum Redakteur - wer ist eigentlich "hr" - oder habe ich etwas verpasst? Aushilfe vom AVM?  ^^


----------



## Somik (6. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ein paar Ideen:
> Mehrere Bildschirme dran? Das verhindert manchmal den besten Stromsparmodus. Oder vielleicht nebenbei noch einen Browser mit Youtube offen? Flash-Videos kosten auch. Ein paar Watt sind sicherlich auch einfach typische Schwankung.


 
1 Bildschirm, und alle Anwendungen geschlossen. Der Bildschirm hängt an einer eigenen Dose
Hab den Verdacht, dass mit dem Mobo was nicht stimmt.
Getestst wurde mit einer 7950, ich hab ne gtx660ti eingebaut. Gibt es hier größere Unterschiede?
Statt 60 Watt 86 ist fast um 50% mehr. Es ist auch nix übertaktet. Der Turbomodus ist jedoch an

Wird im standby die CPU autom. heruntergetaktet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2013)

Ja, die CPU taktet runter, senkt die Spannung und schaltet Teile des Chips ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2013)

Glen schrieb:


> Wieso gibts derzeit keine PCGH ohne DVD? Gibts da Lieferschwierigkeiten? Keine Tanke weit und breit hat eine.


 
Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen mit und ohne DVD und habe dieses Mal die Version mit DVD genommen. 
Allerdings war die DVD, fast wie immer, überflüssig. 
Das nächste Mal also wieder ohne.


----------



## Winchester1975 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Hab da mal Fragen zum Router Test ab Seite 98. Dort heißt es: "In unserem Test verwendeten wir ein Notebook mit 5GHz-WLAN-Adapter, stellten die Verbindung zu dem jeweiligen WLAN-Router her und transferierten Daten von dessen Speicher." Was für ein Speicher ist da gemeint? Ne Platte oder Stick am USB Port und die NAS Funktion der Router verwendet?

Aus anderen Zeitschriften weiß man, das die Internen NAS Server in Routern mehr kosmetischer Natur sind und nicht gerade mit schnellen Transferleistungen glänzen. Deswegen wäre es meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen wenn der Testaufbau gewesen wäre, man hätte ein gutes NAS oder schellen PC an die LAN Ports der Router angeschlossen und dann mit diesen die Übertragungsleistung gemessen, bzw. Testtools wie NetIO oder IPerf verwendet.

Ich selber habe den TP-Link TL-WDR3600, also den kleineren Bruder vom getesteten TL-WDR4300 mit nur 2 Antennen. Intern sind sie aber Baugleich was Prozessor und RAM Ausstattung anbelangt. Die Zusätzlichen WLAN Komponenten die der WDR4300 hat sind einfach nicht auf der Platine des WDR3600 bestückt. Ich erreiche im 5 GHz Band durch 2 Stahlbeton Wände welche die Funkwellen diagonal durchqueren und ca. 7m Luftline Abstand zum Router diese Werte:

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.31
(C) 1997-2010 Kai Uwe Rommel

TCP connection established.
Packet size  1k bytes:  10.12 MByte/s Tx,  9744.92 KByte/s Rx.
Packet size  2k bytes:  13.00 MByte/s Tx,  9942.13 KByte/s Rx.
Packet size  4k bytes:  12.76 MByte/s Tx,  9972.38 KByte/s Rx.
Packet size  8k bytes:  13.14 MByte/s Tx,  10.04 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size 16k bytes:  13.23 MByte/s Tx,  10.00 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size 32k bytes:  12.62 MByte/s Tx,  10.15 MByte/s Rx.
Done.

Und wenn mein Notebook im selben Raum wie der Router ist mit ca. 3m Abstand diese hier:

NETIO - Network Throughput Benchmark, Version 1.31
(C) 1997-2010 Kai Uwe Rommel

TCP connection established.
Packet size  1k bytes:  19.44 MByte/s Tx,  16.22 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size  2k bytes:  18.05 MByte/s Tx,  13.29 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size  4k bytes:  14.63 MByte/s Tx,  15.37 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size  8k bytes:  15.02 MByte/s Tx,  14.71 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size 16k bytes:  19.50 MByte/s Tx,  17.29 MByte/s Rx.
Packet size 32k bytes:  20.17 MByte/s Tx,  17.56 MByte/s Rx.
Done.

Wenn ich einen schnellen USB Stick am Router anschließe wo ein ISO Image drauf liegt und das ziehe, dann komme auch ich nur auf 9-10 MB/s Übertragungsleistung. Auch über LAN. In sofern würde ich fast behaupten euer Test war nicht wirklich objektiv.

Da PCGH ja auch gerne Tipps und Tricks zum Übertakten gibt, wäre vielleicht noch der Hinweis angebracht, das sich auf einigen Routern auch alternative Firmware installieren lassen, welche die Funktionen teilweise mächtig erweitern gegenüber dem was die Hersteller Firmware bietet. Beim TP-Link wäre das z.B. "OpenWRT" und bei der FritzBox "Freetz". Natürlich nur mit dem Hinweis das dadurch die Garantie erlischt, aber das nimmt man ja beim Übertakten auch in kauf.


----------



## LTB (7. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen mit und ohne DVD und habe dieses Mal die Version mit DVD genommen.
> Allerdings war die DVD, fast wie immer, überflüssig.
> Das nächste Mal also wieder ohne.



Ich fand die DVD diesmal echt gut. Damit können die Zeitschriften in Müll, da es ja das Jahresarchiv gibt.


----------



## George94 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie viel Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter beim EKL Peter hat. Ich habe leider keinen Wert zum Red Cover Plus gefunden hab, der Shadow Wing 140 SW1 beim Mk-26 hat ja knapp über 100m³/h bei 1000U/min.

Auch ganz interresant wie eine "Recht hohe Stromaufnahme" ein positiver aspeckt bei der Vector ist, und sonst nicht ;D


----------



## espanol (7. Januar 2013)

Der WoT-Artikel is auf jeden fall ein würdiger Artikel und obendrein war er absolut notwendig.

Wer jetzt über die Performance meckert wird direkt auf die aktuelle Ausgabe verwiesen wie heute schon 3 mal geschehen. 

Der 100 Grafikkarten Test ist wirklich sehr nice und zeigt mir vorallem das sich der Neukauf eines PC auch wirklich immerwieder lohnt wenn min 2 Jahre vergehen.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die vorherigen Posts durchgelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob diese Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde, aber:
Warum habt ihr beim Mega-Grafikkartentest z.T. auch mit dem alten Testsystem gebencht? Scheint so, als wären manche Werte einfach aus dem vorherigen Mega-Test (der mit den rund 80 Grafikkarten) übernommen. Verstehe das irgendwie nicht so ganz. Könnte mich da mal einer aufklären?


----------



## jhaas (8. Januar 2013)

Das Heft gefällt mir gut, nur die DVD ist bei mir so langsam, dass ich ne iso davon machen muss, dass überhaupt das Menü lädt. Könnte es an meinem Laufwerk liegen, weil das is mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahre alt und war in nem Medion-PC.


----------



## AlexKL77 (8. Januar 2013)

Beim Artikel zu den VGA-Kühlern hätte ich gerne noch den AC Accelero Extreme dabei gehabt,damit man den auch direkt mit dem Hybrid vergleichen kann.
Ein paar Bilder der Rückseiten mit montierten Kühlern wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.Aber alles in allem war ich beim ersten Überfliegen schon recht zufrieden.



> Der Hersteller empfiehlt zwei *40-Millimeter-Modelle* mit 1000 Umdrehungen pro Minute...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2013)

Bilder der Rückseite hänge ich morgen früh an diesen Post an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Januar 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die vorherigen Posts durchgelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob diese Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde, aber:
> Warum habt ihr beim Mega-Grafikkartentest z.T. auch mit dem alten Testsystem gebencht? Scheint so, als wären manche Werte einfach aus dem vorherigen Mega-Test (der mit den rund 80 Grafikkarten) übernommen. Verstehe das irgendwie nicht so ganz. Könnte mich da mal einer aufklären?


 
Hi, wir haben alle „neuen“ Karten auf dem aktuellen Testsystem vermessen und dann so weit „heruntergebencht“ bis sich keine Unterschiede außerhalb der Meßtoleranz mehr ergaben - eine Geforce G210 zum Beispiel profitiert in unseren Tests nicht von einem Multicore-Prozessor mit mehr als 4 GHz.  Die Angabe des Zweitsystems dient nur der dokumentarischen Vollständigkeit.


----------



## AlexKL77 (9. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bilder der Rückseite hänge ich morgen früh an diesen Post an.


 
Das wäre klasse. 
Gibt es eigentlich noch weitere Backplates für die 7970,außer den üblichen von EK z.B. oder den anderen Wakü-Anbietern.
Welche die eventuell auch bei verwendung eines alternativen Kühlers genutzt werden können oder hat man nur die Möglichkeit,sich da selbst was aus Plexi zu basteln?
Habe bisher nix gefunden aber eventuell hat wer nen Geheimtipp.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2013)

Vom Peter habe ich grade kein Bild da, sieht im Prinzip aus wie beim Prolimatech.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr gute Ausgabe, hab sie leider erst seit gestern ...

Besonders interessant,
-natürlich der Megagrakatest
-Mini-ITX-Boards
-ASUS UEFI-Guide
-Graka Kühler,finde das Prinzip vom AcceleroHybrid sehr interessant, leider wüsst ich nicht wohin mit dem Radiator bei nem grossen CPU-Kühler


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> finde das Prinzip vom AcceleroHybrid sehr interessant, leider wüsst ich nicht wohin mit dem Radiator bei nem grossen CPU-Kühler


So wie wir im Test in die Front?


----------



## Match-Maker (11. Januar 2013)

@ PCGH_Carsten: Ok danke, jetzt weiß ich bescheid!


----------



## spockilein (13. Januar 2013)

In Zusammenhang mit den Test der 100Graka: Gibt es inzwischen bestrebungen wieder reine 3D Karten zu Produzieren. Für den Desktop oder zum Surfen reicht ja die Grafikeinheit heutiger CPU's mehr als aus.
Also könnte man sich doch die 2D Einheit der Graka sparen. Bei Notebooks geht es doch auch?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2013)

Eine klassische 2D-Einheit gibt's iirc nicht mehr, ein Desktop-Pendant zu Optimus/Enduro leider auch nicht. Bei 10W im idle ist das aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2013)

Leider liegen aktuelle High-End-Karten noch deutlich über 10 Watt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2013)

Gut, die schon - aber alles unterhalb des Performance Sektors liegt idR bei unter 15W. Eine iGPU braucht für 2D sicherlich auch ihre 5W.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn das "i" bei iGPU für Intel steht, eher einen Bruchteil davon. 
Auch wenn man die Powerangaben über den Systemagent nicht auf die Goldwaage legen sollte: 0,27 W, wenn sich soweit nichts tut - 0,4 W mit Verschiebung eines größeren Fensters und etwas über 17 W mit Furmark (dann mit 1400 MHz GPU-Takt) in einem 640x480-Fenster. 2600K


----------



## Copnuscha (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vorschau PCGH 02/2013: Jahrbuch mit 100 Grafikkarten, World-of-Tanks-Benchmarks, Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs, 100 Grafikchips im Test*

wollte schon vor dem Erscheinen des letzten Heftes schreiben, zum Glück macht ihr doch noch einen "Arbeits-Test" von Grakas.
Denn ich fiel aus allen Wolken, als ich Anfang Dezember meine GTX 460 gegen eine GTX 660 austauschte.
Vor und nach dem Wechsel ließ ich ein paar einfache Benches durchlaufen, der Heaven-Benchmark fiel erwartungsgemäß aus - Leistung spürbar.
Jedoch traute ich meinen Augen und meinem Monitor nicht, als ich den Luxmark für 64-bit, Version 2.0 durchlaufen ließ.
Die 660 renderte weniger! 
Als ich versuchsweise eine Radeon 7870 einsetzte, wusste ich, dies lag an der GTX 660.

GTX 460: >399< 

GTX 660: >397<  was für ein Nachfolger!

7870: Wert etwa bei >1100<. 

sollte, glaub ich Frames/second sein.

(Wenn's nötig und gewünscht ist, kram ich nochmal die Screenshots dazu heraus)

In eurem nächsten Heft 3/2013 wünsche ich mir eine Erklärung für solche Unterschiede zum Test.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2013)

Meinst du "Sala"? Das ist normal, der GK106 ist halt nur ein Midrange-Chip ohne größere GP-GPU-Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2013)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage zum Test der High-End Kühler.

Ihr schreibt in der Einleitung des Artikels, dass der Test in einem handelsüblichen Gehäuse und nicht im offenen Aufbau durchgeführt wird, um die Aufheizung des Prozessors in Abhängigkeit von der Grafikkarte aufzuzeigen.

Beim MK-26 erreicht die CPU einen Temperatur von 45°C, beim Arctic Hybrid fehlt die Angabe. Da die Abwärme über den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, interessiert mich die entsprechende CPU Temperatur.

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Januar 2013)

Wir haben den Radiator in der Front positioniert (Tür > Lüfter > Radiator) und eine CPU-Temperatur von nur 41° gemessen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ... (*Tür > Lüfter > Radiator*) und eine CPU-Temperatur von nur 41° gemessen.



Wenn ich jetzt keinen Denkfehler gemacht habe, bedeutet die Anordnung, dass die Abwärme der Grafikkarte auch im Gehäuse gelandet ist. Reicht die Schlauchlänge von 30cm, um den Radiator im Heck zu montieren *(Heck > Radiator > Lüfter*) und den Lüfter ausblasend zu montieren?


----------



## lalaker (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn so viele Grafik-Chips miteinander verglichen werden, sind das immer meine Highlight-Ausgaben. PCGH 06/2011 ist meine Lieblingsausgabe. Bei Stichprobenartigen Tests der GTX 460, GTX 275, AMD 4850 und 5850 zeigten sich in beiden Magazinen (06/2001 und 2/2013) bis auf die Nachkommastelle die gleichen Werte.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn man ältere Chips nicht mit der neuen CPU/Mobo und Treiber-config testen will. Allerdings sollte dies im Artikel klar herausgearbeitet werden, oder zumindest die Grakas mit Fußnoten versehen werden, damit man erkennen kann, mit welcher HW-Kombi sie getestet wurden.

Dennoch ist die aktuelle Ausgabe insgesamt sehr gelungen. Und dank regelmäßiger PDF-Archive kann ich meine Althefte der Wiederverwertung zu führen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Januar 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt keinen Denkfehler gemacht habe, bedeutet die Anordnung, dass die Abwärme der Grafikkarte auch im Gehäuse gelandet ist. Reicht die Schlauchlänge von 30cm, um den Radiator im Heck zu montieren *(Heck > Radiator > Lüfter*) und den Lüfter ausblasend zu montieren?


Im Heck sitzt der Be Quiet Shadow Wings 140 mm, die Abluft geht also easy raus. Radiator im Heck ginge, ich wollte aber bewusst nicht, dass er die Abwärme der CPU ansaugt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Heck sitzt der Be Quiet Shadow Wings 140 mm, die Abluft geht also easy raus. Radiator im Heck ginge, ich wollte aber bewusst nicht, dass er die Abwärme der CPU ansaugt.


 
 Angekommen. Hätte die Kühlleistung im Test verringert.

War bei meinen Überlegungen nur bei meinem Mini-ITX Gehäuse, wo ich mit den Temperaturen und der Lautstärke nicht zufrieden bin.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2013)

lalaker schrieb:


> Wenn so viele Grafik-Chips miteinander verglichen werden, sind das immer meine Highlight-Ausgaben. PCGH 06/2011 ist meine Lieblingsausgabe. Bei Stichprobenartigen Tests der GTX 460, GTX 275, AMD 4850 und 5850 zeigten sich in beiden Magazinen (06/2001 und 2/2013) bis auf die Nachkommastelle die gleichen Werte.
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn man ältere Chips nicht mit der neuen CPU/Mobo und Treiber-config testen will. Allerdings sollte dies im Artikel klar herausgearbeitet werden, oder zumindest die Grakas mit Fußnoten versehen werden, damit man erkennen kann, mit welcher HW-Kombi sie getestet wurden.
> 
> Dennoch ist die aktuelle Ausgabe insgesamt sehr gelungen. Und dank regelmäßiger PDF-Archive kann ich meine Althefte der Wiederverwertung zu führen


 
Die beiden Testsysteme sind angegeben, wir machen keinen Hehl daraus, dass wir ein paar "alte" Werte übernommen haben.  Siehe nochmals Carsten dazu:



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben alle „neuen“ Karten auf dem  aktuellen Testsystem vermessen und dann so weit „heruntergebencht“ bis  sich keine Unterschiede außerhalb der Meßtoleranz mehr ergaben - eine  Geforce G210 zum Beispiel profitiert in unseren Tests nicht von einem  Multicore-Prozessor mit mehr als 4 GHz.  Die Angabe des Zweitsystems  dient nur der dokumentarischen Vollständigkeit.


 
MfG,
Raff


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2013)

Ich fand die Ausgabe im allgemeinen nicht schlecht muss aber ebenfalls den 5GHz W-LAN Artikel kritisieren

Hier meine _Haupt_kritikpunkte:
-im Artikel wird suggeriert das IEEE 802.11n Geräte im Allgemeinen 5GHz unterstützen; das ist aber nicht unbedingt so, es gibt sehr viel 802.11n Hardware die nur mit 2,4GHz funkt. Man sollte vielmehr darauf achten das der reine 5GHz Standard 802.11a ebenfalls unterstützt wird

-das Problem der Überlappung von Kanälen und der Kanalbreite hätte eventuell besser erklärt werden sollen; im Artikel ist etwa einmal die Rede von 9 Überlappungsfreien Kanälen im 2,4GHz Band, dann wieder nur von einem. Der Zusammenhang von Kanalbreite zur möglichen Datenrate wurde nicht erklärt (auch wenn er prinzipiell recht kompliziert ist)

-Nicht beachtet wurde das 5GHz W-LAN zumindest in Gebäuden tendentiell eine geringere Reichweite hat da es von Wänden stärker absorbiert wird

-Nicht beachtet wurde das in den USA und Japan manche 5GHz Kanäle verboten sind die in der EU erlaubt sind; das führt dazu das manche 5GHz Geräte entsprechend beschnitten sind

-Der W-LAN Durchsatztest ist offenbar nicht streng genug da alle Geräte ~ mit 1 bewertet wurden; ich würde einen zweiten Test unter erheblich schlechteren Empfangsbedingugnen vorschlagen der aber auch getrennt bewertet werden sollte. Außerdem sollte hier keine Note vergeben sondern eine exakte Datenrate vermerkt werden.

-In der Bewertungstabelle der Router fehlen viele wichtige Eigenschaften, etwa die Anzahl und Art der Ethernet Ports, Managing oder Dynamic DNS

-802.11h mit TPC und DFS wurde nicht erwähnt; diese Erweiterungen sind nötig um in der EU ein 5GHz W-LAN Gerät mit _großer Sendeleistung_ -über 100mW- betreiben zu können (da sonst Radarsysteme gestört werden könnten).

-Die MIMO Technik wurde zwar erwähnt aber nicht genauer erklärt; insbesondere hätte zumindest der mögliche Unterschied bei der Datenrate bei 1 vs. 2 vs. 3 Antennen beschrieben werden sollen

-Das neue "GBit/s W-LAN" 802.11ac mit seinen superbreiten Kanälen hätte zumindest erwähnt werden können

-Bei alternativen Antennen hätte erwähnt werden sollen das ein höherer Antennengewinn fast immer mit einer gewissen Richtwirkung verbunden ist, die vor allem bei Routern und APs oft unerwünst ist; die Richtcharakteristik sollte wohl überlegt sein. Weiters sollte erwähnt werden das man durchaus bei fast allen Geräten die Antenne tauschen kann auch wenn diese nicht verschraubt ist; man muss lediglich das Gehäuse öffnen und die Antenne mit einem geeigneten _Pigtrail_ an der Platine befestigen

Außerdem ist der Artikel angesichts des umfangreichen Themas etwas kurz geraten; beim selben Umfang hätte man sich eher stärker auf einen Teilaspekt konzentrieren sollen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Januar 2013)

KarsonNow schrieb:


> Gute Ausgabe, hat mir gefallen - vor allem 100 Grafikkarten/GPUs Vergleich.


Danke!




KarsonNow schrieb:


> Zum Redakteur - wer ist eigentlich "hr" - oder habe ich etwas verpasst? Aushilfe vom AVM?  ^^


Die Kürzel werden im Impressum (S. 129) aufgelöst.


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Januar 2013)

Somik schrieb:


> Habe mir das Asus Maximus V Formula MB gekauft, da es unter den Asus Boards lt. Test  jenes mit dem geringsten Stromverbrauch ist. MSI wollte ich wegen der miesen Lüftersteuerung nicht. Der Leerlaufverbrauch wird mit 60 Watt angegeben. Nachdem mein System nun zusammengebaut ist, bin ich erschreckt. Standby werden 86 Watt verbraucht. Dies ist mir zuviel, da der Rechner 24/7 läuft.


 
Hi,

das Netzteil kann tatsächlich für eine höhere Last sorgen. Zusätzlich schlage ich vor nachzusehen: Hast du Speedstep (EIST) und die C-States aktiviert? Kannst du mit CPU-Z checken, ob die CPU-Spannung im Windows-Leerlauf tatsächlich sinkt?

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## lalaker (19. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ihr schon runtergebencht habt, warum wurden dann die Werte nicht veröffentlicht? Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass z.B. einen Amd 5850 oder GX 460 signifkant von der schnelleren CPU profitiert hätten.

Wie spezifiziert ihr die Meßtolerenz für diesen "Test"?

Niemand erwartet hier eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, aber die Resultate sollten nachvollziehbar sein.

Nehmen wir mal CoD BO her. In Ausgabe 06/2011 erreicht eine AMD 6970 134,4 fps und ist damit direkt hinter der GTX 580 zweitschnellste Karte vor z.B. der GTX 480 oder 560Ti.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe erreicht die AMD 6970 - wer kann es erraten? -  wieder 134,4 fps. Man kann somit vermuten, dass die AMD 6970 nicht mit der schnelleren CPU und neuen Treiber gebencht wurde. Daher liegt sie nun auch hinter der GTX 480 oder 560Ti, welche sie in der älteren Ausgabe noch im Griff hatte.

Solch eine Vorgehensweise führt leider zu Leistungsverzerrungen, die im Artikel nicht wirklich erklärt werden. 

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Megatest von vielen Grafikchips, dann aber bitte wieder alle Karten "leistungsgerecht" benchen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Januar 2013)

Die "alten" Karten liefen auf einem Lynnfield-i7 mit 4,0 GHz - da wird eine HD 6970 sicherlich nicht ausgebremst im Gegensatz zum aktuellen IVB-i7 mit 4,5 GHz (der so etwa 20 bis 30 Prozent mehr leistet). Vielleicht haben neue Treiber bei der HD 6970 nichts gebracht in CoD BO, bei den Fermi-Geforces aber schon? Carsten und Raff haben ja nachgebencht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Januar 2013)

Das spezielle Thema _Black Ops_ erläutern wir übrigens im Extrakasten "Treibersituation". Hätten wir die neuen Werte genommen, stünden alle Radeon-Karten älter als HD 7000 extrem schlecht dar, obwohl das eindeutig ein Treiberbug ist (den AMD leider noch nicht kommentiert hat).

Wie man's dreht und wendet: Es ist brutal schwierig, Uralt und Brandneu ideal zu vergleichen. Wir mussten immer wieder Kompromisse eingehen. Die ganzen Hürden stehen ebenfalls im Text. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## lalaker (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, im Artikel war zu lesen, dass ihr bei den 6x00 und 5x00 AMD Karten mit dem 12.4 Catalyst bei Cod getestet habts. Nur glaube ich eben nicht, dass es mit dem neuen System und dem neuen Treiber, exakt das gleiche Ergebnis gibt wie in der Ausgabe 06/2011. Ich habe ja auch kein Problem, wenn die neuen Ergebnisse für ältere Grakas schlechter sind, weil die Treiber für neuere optimiert sind. Auch dafür kann man Beispiele finden, wenn man die Ergebnisse analysiert.

Es ist mir klar, das es "schwierig" bzw. ein ordentlicher Aufwand ist. Nochmals, ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn man alte Werte publiziert. Aber dies muss/sollte im Artikel deutlich erkenntlich sein.

Im gesamten Artikel konnte man eben NICHT lesen, dass die etwas älteren PCIe-Grakas nicht mit dem neuen IB-System getestet wurden, obwohl dies für alle PCIe-Grakas doch technisch möglich gewesen sein sollte. Man hätte die Benchmarkbalken ja je nach System einfärben können.

Wenn Marc meint, dass alte Sys hätte die AMD 6970 nicht eingebremst, dann halte ich dagegen, dass die langsamere 560Ti dennoch vom neuen IB-System profitiert hat.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Januar 2013)

Zwar sehr gut das Ihr mal im Bereich Linux/Unix getestet habt  (genauer Dateisysteme) aber bei diesen Dateisystemen ist die Info mehr Oberflächlich. Ich hätte mir gewünscht ihr würdet mehr ins Detail gehen und dann auch die Baum"sorten" mal näher erklären. Statt dessen werft ihr nur eure Benchmarks auf die Seite, kleiner Text dazu und lasst die Leser mit mehreren unbeantworteten Begriffen im Regen stehen. Das wars... was allerdings in einer PC-"Technik" Zeitschrift nicht sein sollte. 

Hoffe doch auf einen Steam4Linux Test bzw. Artikel. Aber nen richtigen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Januar 2013)

lalaker,

irgendwelche Einfärberei hätte bei der Flut an Werten nur Verwirrung gestiftet, ohne einen Mehrwert zu haben (da die "alte" CPU wie gesagt schnell genug ist). Auch diese Vorgehensweise ist ein Kompromiss. Geh einfach davon aus, dass wir genau darüber nachgedacht haben, was wir wie tun, zumal es schon das zweite Special dieser Art ist.  

Die HD-5000- und HD-6000-Karten haben wir stichprobenartig auf zwei verschiedenen Systemen getestet und nur Veränderungen im Rahmen der Messtoleranz festgestellt (teils nachkommagenau). Die Geforce GTX 560 Ti und weitere Fermi-Karten legen in _Black Ops_ übrigens nur deswegen zu, weil irgendein Nvidia-Treiber nach 2011 ein deutliches Leistungsplus brachte. Ziemlich kuriose Geschichte angesichts der hohen Grund-Performance und dem niedrigen Tech-Level. Das stand einst auch in den Release Notes des Treibers. Ich gehe mal recherchieren, welcher Geforce das war ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich fand die Ausgabe auch mal wieder sehr gelungen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass das ganze Thema _Zukunft des PC's_ zwar recht spannend, doch auch irgendwie leidig ist. Damit meine ich nicht den Artikel, sondern die Thematik an sich, denn ich sehe das relativ pragmatisch: Der Trend mag in die Richtung Cloud-, Mobile- und P2W-Gaming gehen, doch solange die Nachfrage im Bereich Hardware/PC-Gaming besteht, wird diese Nachfrage auch bedient werden 

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile stark in Bedrängnis gekommen, mir einen HTPC zusammenzuschustern


----------



## Christoph1717 (25. Januar 2013)

Auf der Seite 35 ist bei der "Geschichtsstunde" ist eine seltsame Voodoo Graphics abgebildet.
In der Mitte VGA, unten und oben eine S-Video Buchse   Normal haben die doch VGA in + out.... zumindest meine alte im Keller 

Weiter hinten Seite 113 ist bei der Beschreibung der Dateisysteme "SATA-Treiber" rot unterstrichen.
Sollte das so sein, oder hat die Rechtschreibprüfung das verursacht ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Januar 2013)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite 35 ist bei der "Geschichtsstunde" ist eine seltsame Voodoo Graphics abgebildet.
> In der Mitte VGA, unten und oben eine S-Video Buchse   Normal haben die doch VGA in + out.... zumindest meine alte im Keller


 
Die Miro Hiscore (der Name ist sogar auf der Vorderseite aufgedruckt) ist eben eines der besser bestückten Modelle. Guckst du: Miro Hiscore 3D 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## matti30 (3. Februar 2013)

*dummfragmodus on*
was muss ich eigentlich machen, vom Magazin zur DVD Variante zu wechseln?
*dummfragmodus off*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2013)

matti30 schrieb:


> *dummfragmodus on*
> was muss ich eigentlich machen, vom Magazin zur DVD Variante zu wechseln?
> *dummfragmodus off*


 
Bitte dazu einfach eine E-Mail an abo@computec.de schicken.


----------



## matti30 (4. Februar 2013)

Danke, wird gleich gemacht.


----------



## Dark_angel (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

getestet würde das MSI Z77A-G45 mit der Aussage im Testfenster Grafikrate+Interne Grafikrate (Lucidlogix Virtu MVP) was für mich Kauf entscheidend war, leider wird von Seiten MSI nur Virtu unterstützt.


----------



## Do Berek (21. Februar 2013)

Moin,nur als kurzes Feedback:Macht immer wieder Spaß euer Magazin zu lesen und die DVD zu betrachten,danke.


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2013)

Schönes Heft

Da ich gerade Besitzer eines Asrock-Boards geworden bin suche ich zum nachkaufen die Heft-Ausgabe in der das Asrock-Bios erklärt wurde. Vielleicht kann einer der Redakteure helfen, ist nicht allzu lange her aber ich hab das Heft nicht mehr.....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Februar 2013)

Das müsste die 01/2013 gewesen sein:
PC Games Hardware DVD 01/2013 - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2013)

Merci - Jetzt wär natürlich klasse wenn man Artikel einzeln aufs Tablet kaufen könnte...


----------

